# Always trust your instincts



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well this might seem like a bit of a pointless post but im so upset and disappointed with myself i felt i had to post 
As most of you know Flora and Mya joined the family this year. Flora being a niece of my Bella - came from the same breeder as Bel and Mya coming from another lady down near Glasgow in scotland.

Im very aware of 'back yard breeders' so always do my research, ask all the questions, get the vet checks etc but when i was in touch with the other lady some things just didnt feel ''right'' :confused1: I couldn't say what it was but something seemed wrong. She was very slow at replying, hard to get hold off and i felt i had to ask the same question a number of times until i finally got my answer. (alarm bells should have gone off them eh?) Where as most maltese breeders are happy to answer any questions. Anyway, the poor women had a sick mother, a disabled son and another son in hospital (looking back it sounds like she should be on a daytime talk show! but i had no reason not to believe her and felt quite sorry for her - i even saw a photo of her son)

Anyway, we decided to go and see the puppy which was about 4 or 5 hours away. I was also in touch with a few thought breeders so i hadn't decided anything until i met her and see how i felt. I got there, everything seemed fine. the lady was so lovely, had a gorgeous home, nice dogs, beautiful puppy complete with health check, bed, food etc there were dog toys and beds around the house and she told me how many times she had bred and how often she does breed, She was spot on and we took little mya home that day. I was a bit surprised when she didnt seem too bothered about hearing from us again. id always kept the other breeder updated about bella and sent her photos at christmas etc, We have actually become quite good friends now but i suppose everyone is different and figured she probably just has enough going on. 

Now, i dont regret mya for a second. Shes a gorgeous little girl and i love her to bits :wub: but ive since found out the lady is breeding non stop! And not just maltese, Other dogs and maltese x breeds - :angry:
I was having a looking online at a well known UK site (i often look at all the wee maltese babies) when i came across an add for a maltese puppy... with mya's photo on it!! :shocked: I realised that its the lady i got her from selling ANOTHER lot of pups already and using Myas pic. I only got mya a few months ago! A bit of online digging and i found shes selling another 3 litters (that ive found anyway!) ..all of mixed breeds! im so mad i could cry! I have since heard from another girl who got another puppy from her and she has had nothing but heath problems with her little girl. Its just so horrible


Im so angry at myself!  Even although everything seemed fine, great infact something inside told me it wasn't right.I questioned this lady in my head for weeks before going to see her. I asked i dont know how many people what they thought as well. Id usually listen to my heart but everything seemed so ok i thought i was being silly. So a lesson to everyone else out there. I thought id done all my home work but no matter how great things seem to be....if it feels wrong, it probably is. :thmbdn:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am very sorry this happened  Your babies are absolutely beautiful . I know you cherish and love them :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i'm so sorry to hear this!!!! *hugs you* She is beautiful though, regardless of the breeding ethics this lady has


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Fiona, sorry to hear you feel this way, Mya is a cutie but remember i told you alarm bells rang out to me when you told me you were going to see Mya.

Elaine.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, don't put yourself down.......it happens to the best of us. All you can do at this point is to go forward. I am so sorry because I know how disapointing it can be. It hurts and you feel frustrated that you were lied to. Some people I believe are born to be that way, to lie and you are so taken by them. I believed the person I bought my dog from until the truth smacked me in the face. She will keep going and there will be so many people taken in by her but what can you do? Take good care of little Mya and know not to deal with her ever again!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks girlies - Im not sure if its that im angry at myself for not trusting myself .... since when we got there everything seemed fine, there was nothing there to make me think there was anything wrong or if its just that im angry for her poor little dogs. I dread to think how many dogs she is breeding when shes has that many litters (that i know of) in such a short amount of time. . And where is she keeping these dogs? I dread to think. 

Like you all said though all we can do is go forward and thankfully little Mya is perfect. Its heartbreaking to think though that so many people use maltese (and other breeds) in such a way for their own greed. 

Thanks girls :grouphug:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I am so sorry you found that Mya's breeder may not be reputable. It is so difficult when we have those gut feelings, yet, we allow ourselves to somehow rationalize that everything really is okay. It is possible that she breeds, but also sells litters from other breeders who would rather potential buyers not see their homes .......nor their dogs nor where they are raised. :angry: I'm praying that Mya is from a good healthy lineage and will be your wonderful little furgirl for many, many years to come!!! rayer: She is certainly a beautiful baby!!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm sorry this happened. Mya is so beautiful and hopefully she'll grow up healthy and happy. I had this happened to me before too. Our first Malt, Cleo, was a BYB. That was before I knew there were such things as BYB and purebred. I was so young then (1991) and before the internet days. I wanted a Maltese and just looked in the newspaper ad and got her. Cleo was so smart and healthy and lived to be 15 1/2. She wasn't to standard (taller and curlier hair) and I think she must have some Bichon in the line somewhere. When Cleo was 5 yrs. old, I wanted to get her a buddy (puppy fever). By then, I knew more about registered breeders. The 2 breeders that the CKC recommended near Toronto didn't have any litter at the time. I then found this lady advertised her puppies in the newspaper, with CKC papers and all that. I spoke to her a few times and she seemed very nice and knowledgeable. When I went to pick up Oscar at her well appointed home, she showed me 3 puppies. She said she didn't have the dam on site. She took down all my information and said she would send me the CKC registration paper when it came in. This was my first time dealing with a "registered breeder" so I assumed it was a standard practice. Months went by and I never got any papers. Multiple calls to this lady were never returned. I called CKC and they never heard of her. My hubby and I even drove to her house but no one came to the door. I finally assumed that she must be a BYB or worse getting her puppies from mills somewhere. I was luckly that Oscar turned out to be gorgeous and healthy. He looked every bit a show Malt with nice silky hair. He lived to be 13 1/2 year old. I think in some ways I was in such a rush to get a puppy that I ignored my internal warning signals about the seller. Oscar was such a gorgeous puppy and all I could think of was to take him home. He turned out to be the love of my life (next to DH, of course) and I will forever miss him. So hopefully, Mya will bring you lots of joy for many many years.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I am really sorry this happened to you. I am sure she will bring you lots of happiness and joy. 
Dee


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm really sorry this happened to you! But even if it wasn't what you wanted to do to support a person such as her, I think this means you and Mya were meant to be.


----------

